# best weekend snowboard get-aways in March?



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm looking for the best weekend snowboard get-aways in March. Any great spots for flying in Fri night, riding Sat/Sun and leaving Sun night?? Thanks


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

where are you flying in from? That will have a major impact on your ability to leave on Sunday night. 

Most of the airports aren't big enough to sustain a redeye flight like you might be able to find from LAX to points east like Chicago/Detroit/New York.

In my experience there are few (or zero) evening flights that go West-to-East. Often the latest flight I can find back to Detroit is like 2 or 3pm, which by the time it lands in Detroit is about midnight. That's why there are no 7pm flights from Denver to Detroit for example because Detroit airport doesn't want planes landing at 3am. 

Now if you're flying from somewhere on the west coast or even in the Mountain time zone (possibly in the Central time zone) you may have some more options available.


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

david_z said:


> where are you flying in from? That will have a major impact on your ability to leave on Sunday night.
> ....


Alas, I'd be flying from the Chicago area. Maybe a half-day Sunday would be acceptable? Just looking for a weekendable place that is close, decent and close to a major airport.

Any places out East worth flying to?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

you got a few more options in chicago than I do in Detroit. Look in to Utah as your best, most accessible option. THe flight is reasonably short, and most resorts (Brighton, Snowbird, Solitude, Powder Mountain, Snobasin, Canyons, Park City) are within 1hr from the airport. I checked Southwest for you, the latest flight back leaves SLC at 640pm which gives you plenty of time for a full day of riding on Sunday! Denver is a shorter flight than to SLC but most of the resorts are a longer drive (2-3hrs) from the airport so your options for Sunday might be more limited unless you can find a 730 or 830pm flight.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

East... much of the east coast will be hit-or-miss this time of year, I'd go West on short notice, just would hade to shell out the $$$ for airfare to the East and get burned by bad weather/conditions. Flights might be cheaper, not sure. For some reason airfare to SLC has been quite expensive this year...

Considering points east: 

you could look at flying in to Montreal and going to Mont Tremblant. It is about an hour, maybe an hour and a half from the city. Jay Peak, VT is also about 2 hours from Montreal. Pretty sure this is the closest airport to Jay Peak and riding there is supposed to be superb. I don't think there's any good way to get to Lake Placid/Whiteface for a weekend like you're trying to do, it's pretty much in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

BTV / Burlington is actually the closest airport to Jay Peak, and it's a lot cheaper to fly into than Montreal. Though of course, the city is less interesting. I'd go SLC too. Though there are also flights from Chicago to Jackson directly, no?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

i flew into denver Thursday night. Drove a rental 4x4 jeep to vail in a snow storm, took 2.5 hours. We rode friday and Saturday. We drove around today to see which area we liked best. Breck and vail top the list. Im at the airport early waiting for a 7pm flight. Flights to denver are cheap. Rental was alot cheaper than the shuttle but shuttles are available. Snow was great.


----------



## ranger5oh (Feb 6, 2010)

Im doing the same exact trip the last weekend in March. Flying into Denver Friday night, staying in Silverthorne Friday/Sat night, and riding either Breck or Vail, depending on snow conditions. Then flying home sunday noght on ~8pm flight (leaving the mountain by 4pm).

I did this trip last year and had AWESOME conditions at both Breck and Vail (got about 12" fresh) last year. I am hoping for the same this year


----------

